# Suche Leute zum biken



## Daniie (23. April 2020)

Suche Leute zum biken


----------



## Markus. (23. April 2020)

Was fährst du so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniie (23. April 2020)

Z.B. die Trails von der Platte runter


----------



## Markus. (25. April 2020)

dann fahren wir die doch mal.   Könnten uns an der Nerobergbahn treffen.  Wie schauts denn am Montag aus?


----------



## Daniie (25. April 2020)

Bist du auf Facebook oder Insta ?


----------



## Markus. (27. April 2020)

.


----------



## Daniie (28. April 2020)

Mega Antwort ??


----------



## Deleted 77527 (28. April 2020)

Daniie schrieb:


> Mega Antwort ??


.. auf eine Mega Frage halt


----------



## Daniie (29. April 2020)

Möchte schon mal vorher sehen mit wem ich mich treffe,...aber hat sich erledigt! ?


----------



## Rene1978WI (2. Mai 2020)

Bin von FFM nach Wiesbaden gezogen und kenne mich auf den Trails vor Ort noch nicht wirklich aus. Wo fahrt ihr so ? @DANNI @markus


----------



## Markus. (3. Mai 2020)

Ich fahre gerne Touren und da was ich so finde. Platte rauf die Trails runter auch sehr fein. Facebook info stelle ich hier nicht rein zu öffentlich aber gerne ne Pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budilicious (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

hätte auch daran Interesse mitzufahren. Kann wahlweise mit Enduro oder E-Bike dabei sein. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rene1978WI (11. Mai 2020)

Klingt gut - dann wären wir schon mal 3 oder 4. 
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für einen Treffpunkt und Tag/Datum etc.?


----------



## Budilicious (11. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht Sonntag unter der Netrotalbergbahn gegen 10 Uhr?


----------



## Arizona97 (16. Mai 2020)

Servus, würde mich euch anschließen. 
steht das noch?


----------



## Budilicious (17. Mai 2020)

Prinzipiell ja, habe mich gestern allerdings aufgrund von mangelnder Rückmeldung schon verabredet und daher heute keine Zeit mehr.
Wann passt es dir denn? Unter der Woche ginge es derzeit bei mir immer ab ca. 16.30 (außer Dienstag) und am Wochenende eigentlich meißtens.


----------



## Arizona97 (18. Mai 2020)

Ja perfekt Mittwoch oder Freitag würde ab 16:30 passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha2002 (19. Mai 2020)

Hi in die Runde. Bin auch regelmäßig in der Gegend unterwegs. Wollte mal fragen ob ihr eine Tour gemacht habt und ob ihr mal berichten könnt, ob Trails oder Waldwege versperrt waren vom anscheinend doch heftigeren Sturm vorletztes Wochenende. Hatte noch einen Forst-MA getroffen, der meinte die Wege wären in wenigen Tagen wieder frei. Bin gespannt.
Wie lief es bei Euch so? Ich würde mich demnächst auch mal anschließen. Steige gerade (wieder) auf Fully um und es kann noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis es losgehen kann.


----------



## Budilicious (23. Mai 2020)

Bin noch 2 Wochen im Urlaub und würde dann nochmal einen Termin einstellen.


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Juni 2020)

Falls Ihr ne Tour Plant würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen.
Fahre öfters auf der Platte rum.


----------



## Suz (27. August 2020)

Hallo, bin neu auf dem MTB und suche Leute für gemeinsame Touren in Rhein-Main/Taunus. Habt ihr demnächst was geplant? Würde gerne mitfahren... Gruß, Suz


----------



## loui-w (20. September 2020)

Daniie schrieb:


> Suche Leute zum biken


Suchst du immer noch, oder hast du inzwischen Leute zum Biken gefunden?


----------



## Jasonborell (17. Oktober 2021)

Suche Leute zum Mtb Nähe Darmstadt


----------

